
Are Paywalls Saving Newspapers? - hhs
https://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/are-paywalls-saving-newspapers?cid=spmailing-27983607-WK%20Newsletter%2007-10-2019%20(1)-July%2010,%202019
======
gshdg
Yes, but only the ones producing content that’s consistently better researched
and reported or provides more value than blogs.

------
lostmymind66
I believe so, yes.

Real journalism costs money and since the Ad market can't sustain newspapers
any longer, a paywall is the only real way to go.

